# مش قادر انام !



## حسام سوما (16 ديسمبر 2006)

مش قادر نام !


قاعد سهران مش قادر نام .. حيران وبتسال فين اله الكوان ؟؟؟

يسوعي انت عارف اني حيران مش عارف فين مصيري انا الانسان !
:yaka: :yaka: :yaka: 

رفعت ايدي للسما حامل بعيني دمعة بصرخة من قلبي طالعة انا ندمان!

تعال ونورلي دربي علمني اسلك بالمحبة اغفرلي ذنبي 

هاي هي طلبتي اسمعها يا ربي 

انا عطشان الك جوعان ارويني من نهرك يا اب الحنان

:yaka: :yaka: :yaka: 

ويللي بسلك بدربك الى موكب النصرة بتقودوا 

بتستروا بجناحك ومحبتك تملئوا وبتسودوا

نعمتك علينا مراحمك بتتجدد فينا

:yaka: :yaka: :yaka: 
كلمة شكرا مش كافي يا ربي شو اقول وشو اشكي

قد ما اعبر بكلمات ببقى ناقص فين احكي

:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: 
!​








:t32: :t32: مع تحياتى:yahoo: :yahoo: 


حسام سوما


----------



## بيترالخواجة (16 ديسمبر 2006)

نام  يا حسام 
ولا انيمك انا مغناطيسى


----------



## حسام سوما (16 ديسمبر 2006)

مدام انتا يا بيتر بتامر انى انام   يبقى لازم انام  

هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (16 ديسمبر 2006)

*الله صلاة جميلة خالص 

ميرسى كتير حسام 

الرب يباركك​*


----------



## حسام سوما (16 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا كتييييير ليكى يا فراشة على مرورك على الموضوع


----------



## بيترالخواجة (16 ديسمبر 2006)

نام وانتا ترتاح 
ماشى يا عم حسام 
الرب يباركك يا حبيبى


----------



## ororniny (3 يناير 2007)

*صلاة جميلة قوى *


----------



## تريزا (20 يناير 2007)

صلاة حلوة الرب يباركك


----------



## بنت الفادى (21 يناير 2007)

سلام ونعمه ومحبه رب المجد يسوع المسيح
شكرا يا حسام على الصلاة الرائعه دى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك 
يارب تعرف تنام​


----------



## K A T Y (21 يناير 2007)

جميلة جدا يا حسام ربنا يباركك


----------



## Basilius (4 فبراير 2007)

*شكرا حسام 
ربنا ينعم علينا بنوم هادىء عندما نكون مطمئنين من اعمالنا و متاكدين اننا محافظين على هيكل الرب بداخلنا 
الرب يباركك *


----------



## ماجد رؤوف زاهر (15 فبراير 2007)

*رسالة حب*

*رسالة حب الى كل من احب المسيح - يعطيك راحه وسلام ونوم هادى لانك انت فى احضانه لا احد سواه يراعاك ولا يهتم بك غيره يسوع المسيح
حاجه حلوه قوى وربنا يعوضك اذكرنى فى صلواتك*[/S
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url][/IMG]IZE]


----------



## ماجد رؤوف زاهر (15 فبراير 2007)

*رسالة حب*

رسالة حب الى كل من عرف المسيح سوف يعطيك راحه وهدوء وسلام سوف تجد فى حضنه مالا تجده فى حضن اى احد اخ انه هو الرب يسوع​ 





[/url][/IMG]
(تعالوه الى يا جميع المتعبين وثقيل الاحمال وانا اريحكم)​


----------



## حسام سوما (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: مش قادر انام !*

شكرا ليكم كلكم


----------

